# Gaming Group in NYC lookingf for a place to play



## Dragon Claw (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello All 

This request is a little different than most I run Pathfinder Society tables in NYC. Until recently we played out of Neutral Ground. They closed on 12/27 after being in business for close to 10 years. We are currently looking for a place when for 4 hours a week we can have 2 - 4 tables of Pathfinder in a clean, relatively cheap location, that is in a central location. WE have thought about Complete Strategist but the close too early for a week night game. 

We have some possible location but I figured that maybe someone on En World might just know of that special place for gamers.

Thanks 

For your consideration

Rich 
Orphan PFS Coordinator


----------



## dema (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you looked into Kings Games? I do not know how late they are open. But they are in Brooklyn, near where I used to live (Kings Hwy, and now East 16th i think.)

Forbidden Planet has a room upstairs you can consider using with permission. But it's not room enough for 2-4 tables. KG maybe your best bet.

There is also the various Knights of Columbus chapters. Some of them have gathering rooms, I do not know if you would be able to rent them though. They are usually full of older people, and have bars, so that may not be the best place if you have young one's playing.


----------



## Dragon Claw (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Dema 

I will look into the KoC sites in NYC. I use to be a member go figure. 

Kings Games is tough for a weeknight game due to the location.  Some of my members actually do run games out of there during D&D meet-up weekends. 

I actually stopped by Forbidden Planet last week but they now have shelves wall to wall upstairs (man I miss the old location)

If you have more ideas feel free to share


----------

